# Can i get certain parts from a rom and use it on another?



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

For example I much like MIUI's calendar over CM4DX default calendar. Is there away for me to use CM7 but use MIUI calendar instead?

Like wise if I use MIUI rom, is there a way for me to get CM7's DSPManger app to work in MIUI?

thanks


----------



## Rupps (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm running the ICS Test MIUI and it already has the DSP manager. Also I'm pretty sure it's possible, I have yet to learn things about roms in detail but I'm almost entirely sure it's possible, couldn't tell you how to do it though. Good luck.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

so yes and no let me explain

you may be able to pull apps from CM and get them to work on MIUI as they build off of the CM source they add a lot to the frameworks but they have little reason to remove functionality

the reverse of that is that you most likely will get FC's from any apps pulled from MIUI if (and they probably do) their apps require frameworks support.

hope that helps


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

